# Face the BB on my Classic?



## Fattybiker (Mar 2, 2005)

OK, I'm changing to a shimano 10 external bottom bracket set-up. How square, in relation to the threads, do the Litespeed bottom bracket shell faces come from the factory? Will I need to machine the faces square? From what I can tell by placing a flat piece of sheet metal against the faces, they look very square to the naked eye. By the way, it's a 2000 Classic.

Thanks for any help!


----------



## ti bones (Feb 24, 2007)

*This may help*

Herbert K replied to this thread:

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=62335

and it sounds like it is already faced, although I have not replaced my bottom bracket so I can't really speak out of personal experience.


----------



## Fattybiker (Mar 2, 2005)

ti bones said:


> Herbert K replied to this thread:
> 
> http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=62335
> 
> and it sounds like it is already faced, although I have not replaced my bottom bracket so I can't really speak out of personal experience.


Arghhhhh, the darn search feature:mad2: I'm so lazy, thanks for the link:thumbsup:


----------



## ti_litespeed (Oct 21, 2004)

*probably not*

If your 2000 Classic was already built up with a BB at one point, then there's no need to chase or reface anything- assuming that the previous BB was installed properly and the threads are still in good shape.
Always use plenty of a good grease or anti-seize on the threads.


----------



## Fattybiker (Mar 2, 2005)

ti_litespeed said:


> If your 2000 Classic was already built up with a BB at one point, then there's no need to chase or reface anything- assuming that the previous BB was installed properly and the threads are still in good shape.
> Always use plenty of a good grease or anti-seize on the threads.


The previous BBs were conventional internal cartridge types. The new BB is going to be an external bearing type. I asked the question because I know that unlike the internal cartridge BBs the external bearing BBs use the shell face as a reference for alignment. So it's critical that the shell face is square. From my own unscientific assessment the faces appear to be very square. And yes, Ti prep is used all threads:thumbsup:


----------

